# Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?



## Chrisi04 (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich gehöre hier ja nicht zu den aktivsten und bitte dies zu entschuldigen. 
Eine Frage stelle ich mir jedoch gerade in Bezug auf die aktuellen Diskussionen rund um das Thema Angelverbote (Zutrittsverbote, C&R, etc..)

Stellen solche Verbote nicht eine Einschränkung meiner persönlichen Freiheit dar, welche mir ja im Artikel 2 des Grundgesetzes zugesichert wird? (Auch wenn dieses durch die Rechtsprechung eingeschränkt werden kann  _"..Eine Einschränkung erfahren diese Grundrechte durch die Rechte anderer, das Sittengesetz und die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung.." Quelle Wikipedia_ )

Zwar werden teilweise entsprechende Gesetze erlassen die solche Verbote legitimieren sollen, sind diese jedoch rechtens wenn sie die Freiheit einer ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppe einschränken? 

Beispielhaft stellt das zurücksetzen von Fischen aus meiner Sicht keine Einschränkung dritter dar. 
Das Verbot dieser Praxis könnte man jedoch als Einschränkung des persönlichen Freiheit interpretieren.

Dies soll nur eine kurze Überlegung darstellen, zu welcher Rechtskundige Personen (Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt das Fischereirecht als Landesrecht  ) mir ggf. Rückmeldung geben können.


Nur um das hier noch mal klar zu stellen, ich stelle nicht die Gesetzgebung oder das bestehende Recht in DE in Frage. Mich würde nur die Meinung von Rechtskundigen Personen hierzu interessieren.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Entschuldigung für Fragen brauchts net...


Zur Frage (ohne Jurist oder gar Verfassungsrechtler zu sein):
Leider nicht, im Normalfall (Einzelfall kanns immer anders aussehen).

Regeln im Straßenverkehr oder Strafgesetzbuch sind auch nicht per se (juristisch) nicht erlaubte Einschränkung der "persönlichen Freiheit".

Das kann/könnte es evtl. im Einzelfall sein, wenn ein Verbieter beim verbieten/einschränken nicht aufpasst und bei Erlass Gesetze/Verbote etc.handwerkliche Fehler macht. 

Beim Gesetzgeber eher seltener (Gesetze werden ja vor Erlassen auf Verfassungsmäßigkeit geprüft, bei Verordnungen etc. kommen dann auch mal Normenkontrollverfahren zum Zuge) , Behörden oder Bewirtschafter schiessen da öfter Böcke, die kriegt an dann aber auch mit kleinerem Besteck als Verfassungsrecht.

Dass ich persönlich dennoch viele in meinen Augen schwachsinnige Gesetze, Verordnungen, Verbote und Einschränkungen klar als Einschränkung meiner persönlichen Freiheit empfinde, ist leider juristisch nicht relevant............
:g:g:g


----------



## Chrisi04 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Gut im Straßenverkehr sehe ich ja auch noch die Gefährdung dritter.

Nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass in immer mehr Bereichen Verbote entstehen und diese von Personen erwirkt werden welche von der Sache an sich wenig Ahnung haben.

Hier könnte man auch auf das Thema Wasserkraft zu sprechen kommen (Es soll ja Organisationen geben, welche diese als grün bezeichnen). 

Als ich vor etwa 10 Jahren in meiner Ausbildung einen Vortag über Wasserkraft hielt, wurde ich beim Thema "Kleinwasserkraftwerke" skeptisch angeschaut obwohl meine Quellen durchweg belegt waren.
Vielleicht hat sich die Gesellschaft ja auch zu weit von der Realität wegbewegt...


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Ich sehe das auch als Einschränkung meiner Rechte nach GG. Habe das auch schon beim Ferienangebot zum Jugendangeln angesprochen, das wegen Druck der Tierrechtler aus dem Programm genommen wurde. Der Jugendpfleger und die Kommune verstoßen gegen dieses Recht. Da muss halt mal ein Verband sich dahinterklemmen und Fakten schaffen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Wenn sich ein Verband dahinter klemmt, ist danach Angeln vermutlich komplett verboten, das muss euch klar sein...
:g:g:g


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Oder man gewinnt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Du hast doch von Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer gesprochen?

 Die gewinnen vielleicht mal bei Wasserkraft oder wenn sie selber Angler anzeigen - aber doch nicht wenn sie was FÜR Angler und Angeln tun sollten, oder kennst Du da nen Fall??.


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

ich sehe eigentlich jeden als einschränkung meiner persönlichen freiheit.
an seiner endet nämlich meine.

eine gesellschaft ohne regeln ist keine sondern lebensgefährliches chaos.
das muss man mal akzeptieren, außer evtl. tief in irgendeiner wildnis.

und kapieren muss man auch, was politik ist: nämlich der kampf um werte und regeln.

deshalb eben "arsch hu", immer und überall.

da ist die im trööt angelegte weinerlichkeit keine hilfe


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Chrisi04 schrieb:


> Nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass in immer mehr Bereichen Verbote entstehen und diese von Personen erwirkt werden welche von der Sache an sich wenig Ahnung haben.



Das Gefühl täuscht nicht bzw liegt primär in nicht unerheblichen Maße   an unserer fehlenden bzw fahrlässig und schlampig vorgehenden(wenn sie denn mal "arbeitet)Lobbyvertretung.

Von nix kommt nix.




Chrisi04 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich die Gesellschaft ja auch zu weit von der Realität wegbewegt...



Die Realität würde die Bevölkerung nur verunsichern.[emoji6] 

Die Verbots-und Aussperr(un)kultur hat gerade in D Züge angenommen,vor denen es Faktenorientierten Menschen oft nur noch graust..Energie wäre aber auch so ein Thema..auch da ist der Toitsche Michel mittlerweile auf blinden grünen Schnappreflex konditioniert.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Chrisi04 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...


Moin,
du hast Recht - das TierschutzG sowie ähnliche gesetzliche Regelungen schränken deine persönliche Freiheit aus Art. 2 GG ein. Rechtswidrig sind diese Gesetze dennoch nicht. Denn Grundrechte haben sog. "Schranken". Dh. dem Gesetzgeber steht die Befugnis zu, diese Rechte durch Gesetze einzuschränken. Im Falle des Art. 2 GG hat der er dabei einen sehr weiten Spielraum. Im Prinzip muss ein solches Gesetz, neben ein paar anderen Voraussetzungen, "nur" verhältnismäßig sein. Das wiederum bedeutet, es muss einen legitimen Zweck verfolgen und das mindeste Mittel unter allen gleich geeigneten darstellen. 

Das ist zumindest die juristische Grundlage. Im Übrigen schränkt die Rechtssprechung die Grundrechte nicht ein, sondern die Legislative. Die Gesetze werden auch nicht von Petra und Co. verabschiedet - die können allerdings Einfluss auf den Gesetzgebungsprozess haben.

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Ich sehe das zwar ebenfalls so - aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, tagiert das nicht meine persönliche freie Entfaltung nach GG....

Ich fahre seit x Jahren Motorrad.... vielerorts ist es so, das gerade an Wochenende und Feiertagen viele Strecken NUR für Motorräder gesperrt sind. Der Porsche mit dem leergeräumten Auspuff darf da aber weiterhin durch brettern.... ist das gerecht? In Augen der Rechtsverdreher wohl schon....

So ist es auch wohl mit dem Angeln in D.... Jeder will ein stück vom Kuchen haben. Blöd aber nur, dass eig immer siegt, der größer, stärker, lauter oder sonst was ist....


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das zwar ebenfalls so - aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, tagiert das nicht meine persönliche freie Entfaltung nach GG....
> 
> Ich fahre seit x Jahren Motorrad.... vielerorts ist es so, das gerade an Wochenende und Feiertagen viele Strecken NUR für Motorräder gesperrt sind. Der Porsche mit dem leergeräumten Auspuff darf da aber weiterhin durch brettern.... ist das gerecht? In Augen der Rechtsverdreher wohl schon....
> 
> So ist es auch wohl mit dem Angeln in D.... Jeder will ein stück vom Kuchen haben. Blöd aber nur, dass eig immer siegt, der größer, stärker, lauter oder sonst was ist....


Rechtsverdreher - das gefällt mir [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Also dass mit den Grundgesetzschranken stimmt nur zum Teil. Im Falle des Art. 2 GG liegt die Sache einfacher. Art. 2 GG ist in seinem Überwiegenden Teil ein schwaches Grundrecht, weil es im gesellschaftlichen Zusammenleben zwangsläufig zur Einschränkung der Handlungsfreiheit des Einzelnen kommen muss.

Hier erst einmal Art 2 GG:

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
(2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.

Hier kommt es im Wesentlichen auf Abs. 1 an, den ich mal vereinfacht so übersetzen möchte:

(1)Jeder darf tun und lassen, was er für richtig hält, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt, gegen Gesetze oder gegen das Moralverständnis aller billig und gerecht denkenden Mitbürger verstößt.

Mein früherer Staatsrechts-Prof. möge mir die radikale Vereinfachung nachsehen.

Dies bedeutet, dass es nur eines Gesetzes, einer Verordnung oder eines behördlichen Verwaltungsaktes (verfassungsmäßige Ordnung) bedarf um die persönliche Freiheit einzuschränken. So kann dir z.B. ein Polizist einen Platzverweis erteilen.


----------



## Dachfeger (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> (1)Jeder darf tun und lassen, was er für richtig hält, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt, gegen Gesetze oder gegen das Moralverständnis aller billig und gerecht denkenden Mitbürger verstößt.



Damit wäre doch Petra eigentlich raus. |rolleyes


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Damit wäre doch Petra eigentlich raus. |rolleyes


Du meinst, weil sie zwar billig aber ungerecht sind.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du meinst, weil sie zwar billig aber ungerecht sind.


Petra ist einfach ******* - das sind Radikale.


----------



## Chrisi04 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich danke Euch zunächst für die Antworten und Ansichten.
Ich konnte mich leider die letzten Tage aufgrund beruflicher Auslandstätigkeit nicht weiter dazu melden.

@Jose

Das hat für mich weniger mit "Weinerlichkeit" zu tun als mit Selbstreflexion.
Du hast natürlich Recht wenn Du schreibst "..deshalb eben "arsch hu", immer und überall..." 

Es geht mir dabei mehr um die Frage ob ich mit meiner Ansicht alleine da stehe oder ob auch andere in vergleichbarer Form denken. 

Wie ich eingangs schon schrieb geht es mir bei der Frage auch nicht um eine "Gesellschaft ohne Regeln". Ich denke da sind wir uns einig, dass wir alle so etwas nicht wollen.

@Kolja Kreder
Vielen Dank für die vereinfachte Darstellung des Abs. 1 

Ich denke, wenn sich in diesem Fall auf das Moralverständnis Angelkritischer Personen bzw. Lobbyisten bezogen wird und dieses zu einer einschränkenden Gesetzgebung führt, müssen wir höchstwahrscheinlich damit leben, dass unser schönes Hobby ohne Gegenwehr nach und nach in Deutschland verschwinden wird.

Später kann ich dann irgendwann meinen Enkeln erzählen:

"Ich war mal ein freier Angler in einem freien Land, doch dann kam die Wende..."

So genug jetzt ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und hoffentlich ein paar schöne Fische also Petri und bis dann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

"Ich denke, wenn sich in diesem Fall auf das Moralverständnis Angelkritischer Personen bzw. Lobbyisten bezogen wird und dieses zu einer einschränkenden Gesetzgebung führt, müssen wir höchstwahrscheinlich damit leben, dass unser schönes Hobby ohne Gegenwehr nach und nach in Deutschland verschwinden wird."
*Genau das passiert zur Zeit ganz massiv und die einzige Gegenwehr kommt von Anglerdemo*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*

Ich habe heute erst beim Schützenfest mit einem Schützen gesprochen. Auch denen geht es ans Leder. Die Schützen haben die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nichts bringt, den "Feinden" entgegen zu kommen. Es hilft nur klare Kante zu zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelverbot als Einschränkung der Persönlichen Freiheit?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> dass es nichts bringt, den "Feinden" entgegen zu kommen. Es hilft nur klare Kante zu zeigen.


Predige ich seit 15 Jahren.
Brings deinen zensurierenden Umfallern und DAFV-Rückkehrwilligen im Vorstand des Rheinischen auch mal nahe, dass die das vielleicht auch mal begreifen ..


----------

